# Halloween Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I need help!!!!! I don't know what to name this dress! Please let me know if you have any ideas & what you think of it!! THANKS!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

1 more


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

halloween dress sounds great ....or maybe wicca-dress ??

kisses nat


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

that dress is soo cute. hmmm....names....maybe Elvira's diva dress?


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

How about Spinderella's Dress???? It is very adorable.


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Dazzling Diva Halloween dress. I love the dress. I wish Cocoa was female chi sometimes, but soon my female puppy will be here.
Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not good at naming stuff like that.... but I just wanted to say your dress is ADORABLE!


----------



## ArtisticImagination (Aug 31, 2005)

That dress is really cute.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Really great dress Traci!!! Love it! What about calling it "Spider Couture"? :wink:  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I like Karis' idea....spinderella.................very cute btw.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

since it's canine couture how about

the HOWLoween dress  i'm such a cornball!

love it by the way!!!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: Thanks, Guys!!! I like all your ideas - thanks for the suggestions - how about a twist on "spinderella" - like "Spiderella Diva" Halter Dress. Not sure... geez :?


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love this dress.. it is gorgeous


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Instead of Wedding dress, what about "Webbing Dress" because of the spider web pattern. I wish boys wore dresses, LOL!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Mia's mom i am wondering if you can make my Princess a Cinderella style dress.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi, I am sure I could make a Cinderalla dress!! How fun! Here is my email address [email protected] - send me and emial so we can discuss the dress!! Thanks, Traci :wave:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I've send you an e-mail wasn't sure what to say so i gave you my dog measurements and the color.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

That is adorable. LOVE it ...no matter what you decide to name it.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I also like Spinderella's Dress. :lol:


----------



## Julie G (Sep 20, 2005)

*Voting for Spinderella*

Really cute! I want one!! Do you have a website? I am a newbie...so not sure if you do!

Spinderella...for sure!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Julie,

Welcome to the boards! :wave: I checked out your babies on dogster. They are just toooo cute! 

Yes, I have a website - it's www.miabellacouture.com - I have alot of other outfits on my site. 

THanks, Traci :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

SPELL BOUND!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Hmm, how about Hallow's Eve Ball Gown?

It's beautiful too - you're so creative!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm not sure what you should call it but it is very cute.


----------

